# Vogel Bread



## am64 (Sep 15, 2010)

following discussion about bread ...a link to the vogel site expalins how its all done

www.vogelsbread.co.uk


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 16, 2010)

On offer ?1 a loaf in waitrose I like it a lot


----------



## FM001 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is Vogel bread similar in taste to Burgen?  Never tried this before but may give it a go, how many carbs are in each slice?  Toby.


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 16, 2010)

It is nicer, i think than burgan bread.


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 16, 2010)

14.3 carbs per slice


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks am i asked about this x


----------



## FM001 (Sep 16, 2010)

harryharry2012 said:


> 14.3 carbs per slice




Thanks, at 14.3 it is slightly higher in carbs than Burgen bread at 11.8, I wonder if the slices are bigger with Vogel?  Toby.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 16, 2010)

I've tried almost every kind of bread including Burgen, Vogel, rye breads and all sorts of other types. All of those that I've tested send my blood glucose levels into double figures unless I only eat a very small piece. When I say a piece then I mean a piece - not even a slice or half-a-slice.

I have a book on my to-read pile called "Life Without Bread" - I suspect that I won't find anything in that book that will convince me to start eating bread ever again.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 17, 2010)

I love my bread and could not give it up (for now anyway) and provided I keep to 2 slices at a time my bg keeps within normal range.  Life without bread would be unimaginable.................no bacon sarnies!  Toby.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Burgen bread keeps me low - but other bread can and does spike me generally.
I like the fact the bread is thin so can have 2 slices to make sandwich.


----------

